# John Deere 6400 PowrQuad



## MtnHerd (Jul 6, 2011)

I am looking at a used John Deere 6400 with the PowrQuad transmission. I am being told that sometimes when it is holding itself back with the transmission the range lever will pop out of gear. It doesn't happen when pulling, and not all the time when it is holding back in gear, just sometimes. The tractor is 2wd and only has around 2000 hours on it. Never had a loader installed. I do not have any experience with these transmissions, but was hoping someone on here might be familiar with what is happening and if it is just a fork issue, something with the hydraulic clutches, or something completely different. Thanks!


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I've not heard of the PowerQuad exhibiting this behavior, but I know the Quad Range did the same thing in the heavily used ranges after a lot of hours. In the case of the Quad Range popping out of gear on a downhill, if the linkage was properly adjusted, the problem was with the shift collar and sometimes the gears as well. 2000 hours seems terribly early for this type of wear/failure.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Here's an interesting thread about a 10 series PowerQuad exhibiting similar behavior...

https://talk.newagtalk.com/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=696496&DisplayType=flat&setCookie=1


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Kinda wonder if there is a detent not working. Usually if a manual gear box wants to pop out of gear it is wear on the cogs that engage the gears. I find it hard to believe that is the case on a 2000 hour tractor, and especially if the trans is popping out under negative loading.


----------



## MtnHerd (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you both for the feedback. The link was good information, also. Soinds like it is probably not something that would be too expensive. I was afraid there would be some issues with the hydraulic clutches. If we get everything worked out I am afraid I will be ruined by using the partial powershift!


----------

